# Optima Blue Top Batteries



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Anyone have experience with them? Good or bad? I am just about to pull the trigger on 3 of the D31M's for a new 36v Terrova and I am concerned that I am making the right decision given the 75ah rating. This is the most powerful AGM deep cycle Optima offers but all the others in this Group 31 class seem to have 100ah plus??? Thanks!


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had two Optimas although not in the past 5 years... they did NOT meet my expectations of a great deep cycle battery... I have read on various forums that many people share this experience.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I run 4 of the 31’s and have been extremely disappointed. I use mine a lot and ALWAYS have on a smart charger after every single use. They don’t sit outside and I feel like I’ve done everything I could to make them last. I will be going a different direction this year.

Optimas aren’t what they once was.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I tried them and quit after the second failure in less than a year. I went to Duracell lasted almost 5 years.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Hearring this a lot! Has me switching gears... I think I am going to go with Deka/East Penn at 105ah for relatively the same money and way cheaper for the trays. Thanks! 



Brahmabull71 said:


> I run 4 of the 31’s and have been extremely disappointed. I use mine a lot and ALWAYS have on a smart charger after every single use. They don’t sit outside and I feel like I’ve done everything I could to make them last. I will be going a different direction this year.
> 
> Optimas aren’t what they once was.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Get the D31M AGM Duracells from Sams club. $180. Even if you have to buy a membership its still the best deal out there. I am running them on my all electric boat and love them.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The Duracell from Sams is what I am running but the 34 size. It is the first battery I have found that will take year around use and last almost 5 years.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! One thing is clear... I won't be getting the Optimas!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’ll never get another set of optima’s. Worst batteries I’ve ever used.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just purchased my second set of 3 group 31 AGM X2 power batteries form Batteries Plus. They are expensive but they have a 4 year NON PRORATED replacement guarantee and the first set lasted 8 years. And even then it was only one of the 3 batteries that just didn't hold full charge anymore the other two were still going strong


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

How much do those gel batteries weigh? The Odyssey was over 70#


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> How much do those gel batteries weigh? The Odyssey was over 70#


59.8lbs each


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Group 31, X2's are 75lbs


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to turn mine on end to get them out twice a year. Real PITB. 60# is bad enough.. I'll stick with my lighter lead acid.. and at half the price.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was stuck into getting Optis due to compartment space. They are similar in size to the series 27 Interstates I changed them out from. I wanted 31’s due to capacity. Going to have to get creative, because I’m not going back to those POS’.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Had an optima in one of my trucks. Slowest cranking thing during even remotely cold weather you could imagine. Hated that battery.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Lundy said:


> I just purchased my second set of 3 group 31 AGM X2 power batteries form Batteries Plus. They are expensive but they have a 4 year NON PRORATED replacement guarantee and the first set lasted 8 years. And even then it was only one of the 3 batteries that just didn't hold full charge anymore the other two were still going strong


These are great batteries, I use them for my cranking batteries.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They suck, had two crap out on me in less than 2 years


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Have any of you guys switched too Lithiums? Size difference and weight would make a big change for you guys I would imagine! I am getting ready to switch all batteries over in my bass boat......Amped outdoors makes a 1200cca 80AH battery now too thats weighs less than 17lbs....couldnt imagine one of you guys dropping AGM's weight too Lithiums.....better hole shot, speed and fuel would be awesome. Was just curious if any of you guys had made the change?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Have any of you guys switched too Lithiums? Size difference and weight would make a big change for you guys I would imagine! I am getting ready to switch all batteries over in my bass boat......Amped outdoors makes a 1200cca 80AH battery now too thats weighs less than 17lbs....couldnt imagine one of you guys dropping AGM's weight too Lithiums.....better hole shot, speed and fuel would be awesome. Was just curious if any of you guys had made the change?


I have done quit a bit of research on them, talked to guys at the Cleveland show and my brother has some negative personal experiences with them. I personally do not think the technology / price deficit can be made at this point in time. Also there are reliability issues being cited in much of what I have read. I’m hoping that AFTER my next set of AGM / gel, I will have the confidence to run them. As of now, I cannot personally justify the spend on them. Hopefully in the near future. For now they can’t make a cell phone battery that won’t catch fire in your pocket, let alone being jostled around in a boat in 4’ers potentially in sub-freezing temps with no where to go IF one fails.

Here is a current article backing up my theory.

https://www.boatus.com/seaworthy/magazine/2012/january/hazards.asp


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya its definitely a newer technology and a lot of coin to be spent on batteries.....I'll have mine installed here within the next few weeks and see what I think.....I'll post some pics. Pretty excited though!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya its definitely a newer technology and a lot of coin to be spent on batteries.....I'll have mine installed here within the next few weeks and see what I think.....I'll post some pics. Pretty excited though!


Anxious to hear your reviews! Trust me, I like the idea, just too big of a chicken! The 11 year warranty on the Dakota Lithium’s is very appealing for a 100AH battery.

https://dakotalithium.com/product/d...-lifepo4-marine-solar-battery/?v=7516fd43adaa


Scumfrog,

Could I ask what brand you landed on and why? Appreciate your input!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I am excited to see how they pan out thats for sure! Dakota's definitely offer a big warranty but a lot heftier price tag with them! I am going with Amped Outdoors.....after speaking with Matt the owner a bunch back and forth he is EXTREMELY knowledgeable and filled me in on some other companies and the batteries they are using which I wont bash but opened my eyes to stay away from. After talking a bunch though we decided to partner up though and give them a shot. He's an extremely honest guy and knows all the ins and outs on LifeP04 Batteries so its reassuring when dropping that kind of loot. I was going to run three-60ah 12v batteries but I think now I am going to do a solo 36v 60AH battery. We are discussing my options between the two right now to see what will make the most sense for my set up!! I'll also be removing a 31 agm and putting in a 80ah 1200 CCA battery. I'll lose 53lbs just off the cranking battery alone! If I run the solo 36v I'll lose another 115lbs there as well! So roughly 168lbs out of the back of my boat sounds VERY nice! Wont mind sitting up a little higher in the back end especially in rough water and not taking any over the back!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya I am excited to see how they pan out thats for sure! Dakota's definitely offer a big warranty but a lot heftier price tag with them! I am going with Amped Outdoors.....after speaking with Matt the owner a bunch back and forth he is EXTREMELY knowledgeable and filled me in on some other companies and the batteries they are using which I wont bash but opened my eyes to stay away from. After talking a bunch though we decided to partner up though and give them a shot. He's an extremely honest guy and knows all the ins and outs on LifeP04 Batteries so its reassuring when dropping that kind of loot. I was going to run three-60ah 12v batteries but I think now I am going to do a solo 36v 60AH battery. We are discussing my options between the two right now to see what will make the most sense for my set up!! I'll also be removing a 31 agm and putting in a 80ah 1200 CCA battery. I'll lose 53lbs just off the cranking battery alone! If I run the solo 36v I'll lose another 115lbs there as well! So roughly 168lbs out of the back of my boat sounds VERY nice! Wont mind sitting up a little higher in the back end especially in rough water and not taking any over the back!


See...if I could ‘partner up’ then I might be much more willing to try! All my dime, naaaahhh!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahha ya im still paying a lot for them.....I do get to pass out a code though so if you do decide to even switch your cranking battery or whichever if you use "Jarrett" as the code itll save ya 10%! Least something! Hes pretty aggressive on his prices already too if you have never been to his site. www.ampedoutdoors.com


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Like Josh, I’m still not sold on the idea. I would love to get rid of the extra weight but the cost and a few other things will keep from making the switch for awhile. Some things I would look into would be your current on board charger. Most of them will not charge a lithium battery properly. Supposedly, you can send a Dual-Pro charger to them to make it capable of charging them properly. I would also do some research on acceptable batteries for your outboard. I know there are some issues with the SHO having some problems running with a lithium cranking battery. Something about the alternator and how it recognizes the rate it should be charging. There are some reports of guys saying the motor would throw a code and not run properly. The reports I’ve read on this they have installed some sort in-line voltage regulator. There seems to be conflicting information on running them with a Mercury. I don’t believe they are recommending by the manufacturer but there are plenty of them being run. I do know a guy running them on a new 4 stroke ProXS with no issues so far. 
I could lose a whole lot of weight by losing 5 group 31 AGM batteries. Hopefully, in a few years, when I need to replace batteries, they can get everything worked out for this technology.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ranger6 said:


> Like Josh, I’m still not sold on the idea. I would love to get rid of the extra weight but the cost and a few other things will keep from making the switch for awhile. Some things I would look into would be your current on board charger. Most of them will not charge a lithium battery properly. Supposedly, you can send a Dual-Pro charger to them to make it capable of charging them properly. I would also do some research on acceptable batteries for your outboard. I know there are some issues with the SHO having some problems running with a lithium cranking battery. Something about the alternator and how it recognizes the rate it should be charging. There are some reports of guys saying the motor would throw a code and not run properly. The reports I’ve read on this they have installed some sort in-line voltage regulator. There seems to be conflicting information on running them with a Mercury. I don’t believe they are recommending by the manufacturer but there are plenty of them being run. I do know a guy running them on a new 4 stroke ProXS with no issues so far.
> I could lose a whole lot of weight by losing 5 group 31 AGM batteries. Hopefully, in a few years, when I need to replace batteries, they can get everything worked out for this technology.


Bill, good thinking! I wasn’t aware of them throwing codes on motors and frankly would have never given it a thought! Appreciate the post! Good info!


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Big thumbs up for the AGMs from Sams Club. Also run all electric 2 years so far and they are awesome. I got a free one day pass to Sams just to purchase those batteries


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I didnt know they were still having motor issues to be honest? I know at the beginning they did but I figured that was done and handled with how many pro's on tour and running lithiums with all different motors? Who knows?! Hoping my G2 doesnt mind them! LOL Man I couldnt imagine u losing 5 AGMs....holy crap LOL. Add 3-4 more mph probably lol. Incredible hole shot haha....thoughts are endless! HAHA jk lol......ohh I forgot on the charger side im running a Minn Kota 4 bank charger and online it says they are good with lead and lithium batteries?!!? So hoping for no issues there as well.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven’t read of any negative effects with the Evinrude motors but I do know that Evinrude does not recommend using them, just like the rest of the manufacturers. Double check your instructions on your charger. Minn Kota makes two chargers that most of use. Precision on-board charger, with selective function for battery type, lithium not being one of them. They also make a digital on board charger. Both manuals state that, “Minn Kota has not worked directly with any lithium battery suppliers to determine if our charger is compatible with their batteries. Most of the lithium battery manufacturers post required charge stage information on their web site.”
Keep us posted on how well you like these when you start running them.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

I looked pretty heavily into the lithium batteries as well. The combination of speaking to Minn Kota directly about them and their price turned me off this time around. I too decided on the Duracell AGMs from Sam's Club. Hopefully won't be talking about batteries again for another 4 or 5 years!


----------

